# Giving up smoking- a hypnotist?



## lizabeth (6 Nov 2006)

Hi

Now that we're watching budget very tightly with new house on the way, does anyone know of a good hypnotist that has proven success to help give up smoking?? Munster area prefered.(Or anyother suggestions - aside from below?)

Partner has tried all the patches, inhalers, gum, willpower wont work alone and desperately wants a kick start.

Thanks


----------



## Vanilla (6 Nov 2006)

Try your local newspaper. Theres a guy who advertises in the Kerryman now and then. I know my first cousin and his wife both went to a hypnotist- he never smoked again, she never stopped.

As an ex-smoker quite honestly I think none of the gimmicks work- the only thing that works is willpower- and the basis of willpower is really *wanting *to quit. Easier said than done.


----------



## Arthur Daley (6 Nov 2006)

Have you tried Allen Carr. I read his book at packed them up straight there and then. That was over 6 years ago, it's the only way to stop smoking in the long term as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## lizabeth (6 Nov 2006)

Yes, he's read Allen Carr book - to no avail. Actually, made him worse, in the sense, he panicked completely after read - made him more tense, therefore stressed out more at having to quit. No - I know that he needs some "therapy intervention".

He did go off them for 3 days - couldnt sleep at night, dreaming about cigs when did sleep - nearly flipped out, sweating, severe withdrawals. I know thats typical anyway.

Will look at kerryman paper, any idea of the name of person, are they in private practice?


----------



## jem (6 Nov 2006)

lizabeth said:


> He did go off them for 3 days - couldnt sleep at night, dreaming about cigs when did sleep - nearly flipped out, sweating, severe withdrawals.


Sound so much like me last year, August 21st to be persise.
I used to admit to 40 per day (as some aam's will testify to).
I did what I consider the hardest thing that I will ever do , i gave them up.
I actually gave them up for 30min at a time , some(at lot) of times it was for 5 Min even 1min, thankfully so far that 1 min has been rolling along since then and I haven't smoked yet.
I am still a smoker , I just not smoking at present. That was(is still)  the way I stopped, I did use the plastic cig with the insert, after a few days i didn't replace the insert so i still had the taste but no nic.
It took me 8 years from the time i broke out the previous time to get off them again.

Best of luck, BYTW Myself and herself gave them up at the same time and we are still married.


----------



## imike24 (7 Nov 2006)

From my personal experience, I think no matter what you tried to stop smoking, it won't happen unless you are able to change your mindset to stop smoking. Unless you are serious about it and willing to make some sacrifices maybe slowly reducing the intake of cigarette and input negatives on your mind about cigarette. Remember it will takes time and there will be setbacks along the way but you must be determined to stop smoking and willing to take whatever it needed to quit smoking. All the best!

*Moderator note:* advertising deleted. Please note the posting guidelines.


----------



## muzaway (7 Nov 2006)

I have never been to a hypontist so can't comment on that, but I would suggest giving Alan Carr another go. 

I read the book twice - the first time I stopped reading it before finishing because I just wasn't read to walk away from Cigarettes. But the second time I was excited about finishing the book, and although a bit scared, I was ready to stop. 

The first few days weren't too easy, with some moments of having an almost painful desire to smoke, but those were brief, and they passed and after a few days it got easier and easier.

I think the most important thing about Alan Carr is that he prepares you to change your mindset with regards to smoking. You don't end up feeling like each day is another day of suffering without cigarettes, instead after a couple of weeks you just forget about them altogether and wonder why you ever smoked at all. 

IMHO, using patches etc just prolonges the pain of getting nicotine out of your system. 

I have given the book to friends who have successfully given up.


----------



## orka (7 Nov 2006)

A colleague of mine did an Allan Carr seminar and has not smoked since then - doesn't miss them at all and actually feels queasy at the thought of smoking.  I would be fairly cynical about hypnosis but it's amazing how she gave up like that.  I think you do need to be in the mindset to give up - she was sure it would work for her.


----------



## ClubMan (7 Nov 2006)

_Alan Carr's _stuff looks like a bit of a spin on CBT - perhaps have a look at the various _CBT _resources on the web and see if that might help. Usually looking at things like this in a structured logical fashion as facilitated by _CBT _can help. Of course if, deep down, you don't actually want to give up then nothing will help you until you choose that you do!


----------



## jem (7 Nov 2006)

ClubMan said:


> if, deep down, you don't actually want to give up then nothing will help you until you choose that you do!


one of the truest posts ever


----------



## SineWave (7 Nov 2006)

For me, the longest period I abstained for was 6 months after 2 visits to a recommended hypnotist. 

In hindsight, I feel thet it was the €250 fee which sub-consciously forced me off them to re-couperate the fee.

Wish it was as easy as getting the kids off their reliance on bottles and dummies going to bed. Hung them in a tree and in the morning, the "fairies" had left some pressies.

The first night after the fairies took the bottles and dummies the kids were squirming in beds, holding knees, sweating and begging for them back. I offered to leave the fairy presents out in the tree and that we would wait for the fairies to swop them back overnight.

In fairness to them, they settled on the pressies they had in hand and haven't mentioned the bottles or dummies since.

Wish the fairies had a deal on fags!!


----------



## Vanilla (7 Nov 2006)

> The first night after the fairies took the bottles and dummies the kids were squirming in beds, holding knees, sweating and begging for them back


 
I'm contacting the ISPCC...

Myself and Mr.V gave up for the millenium. We had planned to do so a few months before hand which gave us plenty of time to do a countdown and get ourselves mentally adjusted to the thought. Honestly the first two weeks were the worst, and even at that neither of us found it too bad. I had one relapse ever at a party for an old boss of mine who was a chain smoker. Now I never even think about them. Been through lots of hard times since, bereavements, job stress etc so I think I'll never go back.


----------



## liteweight (7 Nov 2006)

Vanilla said:


> I'm contacting the ISPCC...
> 
> Myself and Mr.V gave up for the millenium.



The bottle or the dummy?


----------



## ney001 (7 Nov 2006)

I got a book, can't think of the authors name, a female - I think it's called the three point guide to giving up smoking.  I got through about half of it and haven't smoked since -  this book seems a bit easier to read then Alan Carr, there's a few little things to fill in along the way about your habits etc and she makes some good points which do stick in your head when you are tempted to have a smoke.   Aside from this though I do think that will power is the only way to give up smoking - my OH is a heavy smoker and is toying with the idea of going to a hypnotist in January - I think if you're going to give up smoking you have to just do it - not plan months in advance and think about it all the time (easier said I know).


----------



## demoivre (8 Nov 2006)

Any friends of mine who successfully quit smoking  did so in the end by pure willpower despite some of them having tried patches, others nicotine gum, and one tried hypnosis. The article on page two in the Health Supplement of yesterday's Irish Times makes for fairly stark reading if you need encouragement to quit - it should be posted on school noticeboards imo.


----------



## Vanilla (9 Nov 2006)

> The bottle or the dummy?


 
LOL.

To Lizabeth- in the Kerrys Eye today there is an ad for Louis Eyres: ' one of Ireland's most successful hypnotists'. He is in Grand Hotel, Tralee on 15th November and Gleneagle Hotel, Killarney on 16th November, phone 048-30260160 or 087-2937155 for an appointment. Hope it will be successful for your partner should he decide to go.


----------



## Jimmy Mook (9 Nov 2006)

I used to smoke 15 a day and am now quit for 4 years. Make a list of why you want to give up. Mine was to save a few bob,to stop coughing and wheezing, not having stinky clothes all the time, etc. I also used nicorette tablets when I was out for few pints for the first 2months which took the edge off. The smoking ban helped aswell. 
If I can do it anybody can. You ewill have tough days but stick with it, its really worth the effort.


----------



## NorfBank (9 Nov 2006)

Alan Carr all the way, I smoked a box a day for 10 years (3 boxes at the weekend). As a previous poster said, read it again, it really shouldn't worry him. It's written in a way that makes you look forward to stopping IF YOU WANT TO. First time around I stopped with two chapters to go because I realised I actually didn't want to stop but knew that if I continued reading then I would stop (ridiculous I know but back then I could not contemplate having a pint without a cigarette)
Second time around I started the book again and was looking forward to the last couple of chapters so I could beat the "little monster" forever. I still read the mini version every now and again (once a smoker always a smoker) and honestly every time I see someone smoke I feel sorry for them but in a selfish way delighted that I stopped.
Quitting smoking is easily the best decision I have ever made, 3 years off the buggers now.


----------



## ClubMan (9 Nov 2006)

This thread reminds me - remember the good old days on _AAM _and those long contentious imminent smoking ban threads?


----------

